# BRAAAAAAAAINS....I'll probably pick them from time to time



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

hello! Stumbled across this forum while doing some research for a project and thought I'd sign up.

My name is Ron, and I help run the local zombie walk group here in Oklahoma City (http://ZombieWalkOKC.com)

And for the fun of it here are a couple shots of getting things in order for an upcoming Halloween Parade.










early prototype of an 8ft zombie stalkabout I'm starting on.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome Ron


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

First, let me welcome you to a great forum for Halloween ideas. It's great to see another Okie on here. Second, Wow! I just read the attachment you posted. You mean there won't be flaming skeletons in this years Halloween parade? I love mobs with open flames. It reminds me of the villagers storming Frankensteins castle. Looking forward to seeing more of your stalkabout.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome and it's good to eat you, sorry meet you....


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone!



scareme said:


> You mean there won't be flaming skeletons in this years Halloween parade?


The Flaming Lips are on tour and can't do their skeleton march this year. Instead Zombie Walk OKC is collaborating with TheSpyFM.com (this year's big headlining entry) to fill the spot with hundreds of zombies followed by The Spy crew dressed as zombie rock stars along with the spy's vintage VW van.

Personally, I'm not a huge fan of the skeletons. They're kind of neat the first time, but after that it's just been the same thing over and over. skeleton with a torch, skeleton with a torch, skeleton with a torch, Coyne doing his bubble thing. I'd rather see a huge mob of zombies who each have their own creative take on the theme than a bunch of people who have paid a band $40 each for the privilege of all looking the same. I guess I'm in the minority though, because a lot of people seem very upset about not seeing the skeletons again this year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing the zombies, but 1,000 drunks carring sticks on fire was becoming a holiday tradition.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Ron and welcome to Haunt Forum!!! I love the idea of a zombie walk and hope I'm in one, one day. So Great that you were!

HF is great! Check it out and visit chat sometime!
PrettyGhoul


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Braaaains! Looking good so far!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Ron!


----------

